# I hate to be that guy but.. 4K Panasonic G7 £345 after cashback...



## Tinky (Nov 4, 2015)

UHD Panasonic G7 £345 after cashback... (£445 in-store body only, £100 cashback from Panasonic)

A camera that does the essentials as well as the GH4... £100 for an EF-M4/3 converter with aperture control (it's video, don't need AF)

C'mon Canon. I always said I wouldn't invest in 4K until a client asked me for it.. but at this price...

Where are you Canon?


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 4, 2015)

Tinky said:


> I hate to be that guy but..
> ...
> but at this price...
> 
> Where are you Canon?


You don't have to hate yourself for that. 
It's called "free market economy" and if one suplier is delivering and the other is not... 

Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 5, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to be that guy but..
> ...



The free market is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Tinky (Nov 24, 2015)

Went for it. Current cashback promo is £200 until 06/12 in UK.

£349 with kit lens. Enough to dip my toe.


----------

